# Diabetes and food.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok so my A1Cis 5.8 and my every other day sugar is around 100, my doctor is happy and everything is great ,I just need to loss more belly fat. Is a simple equation to get it right ,is all about what we eat and how is prepared . Fast foods will kill you, home fried food also, so the rest is all good .I love to eat and eat everything but 99.9 % of what I eat I cook .Yes rice, beans, pork sauces, pasta and my favorite Apple Pie too .The key here is diversity ,we get tired of the same food so we eat junk food ,is quicker and taste good with a gallon of soda ,so change the menu and make it tasty with different foods .Indian ,Vietnamese ,Chinese they all offer many sauces to spice up the boring veg and meats and they eat more veg than meats or starches too. We neglect our beans but refried beans in the morning with a pork chop (no bacon) and a good whole wheat biscuit or tortilla will carry you all day ,a bowl of red beans made with a ham bone in it is a great meal by itself ,no sodas needed ,a good oriental salad made with rice vinegar dressing and some red chili peppers will add life to you ,some meat or shrimp added to it will make for a nice meal .Boil the rice to take all the starch out of it and served it with stir fried veg and fish or shrimp or beef ,again the sauce will make a boring meal great and healthy ,no sodas here ,try a little green tea, yes with a little honey or sugar but no sodas .A good salad without the American dressing and a Paella is a grand meal too but without the soda ,Roasted turkey, sweet potato ,veg or salad will definitely lower your sugar ,no sodas .The point here is to eliminated the boring stuff add spiciness to your cooking and change the menu for a healthier life ,there is nothing wrong with a Meatloaf or a big Salisbury steak just eliminate the soda and add a sweet potato and veg .Here is a oriental sauce site.
http://www.asian-recipe.com/china/chinese-sauces.html


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm diabetic , and just eliminating sweet tea(with sugar) and soda, lowered my A1C from 7.2 to 6.4.

If I eliminate pie and cake......it may drop to 6.0.

My daily level is 100 also( unless I have 1/2 pie the night before)




Jim


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Diabetic too...

My weight and A1C go up a little bit in the winter but this time of the year when the garden is coming in it all goes down.

Okra, Summer Squash, Cucumbers - eat all you want and it doesn't raise your blood sugar one bit. Lettuce raises mine just a tad but not enough to worry about.

As long as my A1C stays between 6 and 7, I'm happy.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Not being diabetic I'm curious. What are the levels supposed to be?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I started on Victoza about 5 years ago. It made my appetite decrease. I've lost over 20 pounds since then. I stopped buying cookies since I was the only one eating them. That's helped too. Sometimes you need to look at the total calories in the whole bag not just the serving size.

Eating pasta makes my blood sugar go up. I can tell if I have too many carbs. I'll get up to go to the bathroom every hour and a half for most of the night. Fast food isn't bad from that standpoint. If I go to McDonald's and have Chicken McNuggets, fries, and a diet drink I might go 3 hours between bathroom breaks at night. Every 2 hours is more typical for me.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

BillS said:


> I started on Victoza about 5 years ago. It made my appetite decrease. I've lost over 20 pounds since then. I stopped buying cookies since I was the only one eating them. That's helped too. Sometimes you need to look at the total calories in the whole bag not just the serving size.
> 
> Eating pasta makes my blood sugar go up. I can tell if I have too many carbs. I'll get up to go to the bathroom every hour and a half for most of the night. Fast food isn't bad from that standpoint. If I go to McDonald's and have Chicken McNuggets, fries, and a diet drink I might go 3 hours between bathroom breaks at night. Every 2 hours is more typical for me.


I think I will stick with the Metformin and Glipizide. Seems to do the job and no nightly bathroom trips.

I don't exercise, too many physical issue and lazy. but I do watch my diet. Drink my coffee black now (that was a shock to the system) stopped with multiple deserts, almost no deserts now. No drinking (multiple reasons), no smoking except long trips. Watch carb intake like a hawk. So for the most part good. You might ask your Doc about a medication change, multiple trips at night does not make for a restful sleep.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Jerusalem artichoke;Jerusalem artichokes have also been promoted as a healthy choice for type 2 diabetics because naturally occurring fructose, i.e. intact or found within the whole food, is easily tolerated by people - including type 2 diabetics - assuming a diet of normal, i.e. low, non-toxic sugar intake. It has also been reported as a folk remedy for diabetes. Temperature variances have been shown to affect the amount of inulin the Jerusalem artichoke can produce. When not in tropical regions, it has been shown to make less inulin than when it is in a warmer region.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerusalem_artichoke#Food_use


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Husband is diabetic. He needs to watch his carbs, too, but right now is insulin dependent.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Fructose can be eaten without it raising your blood sugar as much as cane sugar, BUT....


Fructose is metabolized by the liver(same as alcohol) so you are increasing the workload on it.

Avoid fructose as well as other sugars and keep the liver as healthy as you can.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My father is a Type 2 Diabetic, so were my grandfathers on both sides, as well as most of my uncles. Which is why I have been eating low carb for years (besides the fact that it helps keep me lean and mean). In the last 6 months I started to do some intermittent fasting, usually 24 hours once a week or so just prior to my heaviest weight training workout. Doing so minimize insulin and maximizes HGH and testosterone. I just had my annual physical in March and my A1C was 4.1 so it is obviously working for me. God willing I will never be diabetic.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

AmishHeart my daughter is type 1 on insulin I`m type 2,her scale is 12 to 1 , she keeps her numbers low and is getting good sugar numbers ,drinks plenty of water too. I baked and do most of the cooking, plenty of vegetables ,no frying or fast foods ,we used Stevia and regular sugar ,no chemicals ,we have a carb scale and read food labels all the time I also break down my recipes with a recipe calculator ,it prints out a nutrition label also .The USDA has a list of all foods and their numbers I used it to make my own food labels .https://www.ars.usda.gov/northeast-...ion-research-center/nutrient-data-laboratory/ OR
I use this recipe calculator ,print my nutrition/portion label with the recipe .
https://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-calculator.asp
There are many recipe calculators out there also.
Good luck and happy cooking.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Husband does better with his sugar count if he stops eating junk food takeout at lunch, cuts out the beer, and gets on the treadmill. Usually once a year he gets serious about it, then backslides once he loses a bunch of weight. I cook him a good diabetic breakfast and dinner every morning and evening. It's the lunch when he gets lazy to bring one to work, and the snackies he does after dinner and inactivity that gets him. I tell him he should consider retiring soon to get healthy. I don't have problem with my sugar level. But when I was pregnant with our five children I had gestational diabetes and had to cut out all sugar and have very few carbs.


----------



## Greif (Feb 7, 2016)

Search for super juice me on YouTube or butter Bob Briggs also on you tube. There are ways to stop type 2. But takes will power which is very hard to overcome.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Have a friend who use diet & 4000 mg of cinnamon daily to control his Diabetes.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Diabetic or not the elimination of fast foods ,process foods and process fats from our diet will do wonders for the body ,the central American diet and Mediterranean diet are based on natural fresh food items plenty of grains and vegetables every since the introduction of fast foods and sodas to those countries diabetes and obesity has risen two fold .As a child I grew up with olive oil and fresh lard ,water ,fresh juices and lemonade ,coke was around the corner but nothing beats a fresh lemonade or a drink made from a local tree branch ,honey ,sugar or brown sugar .No chemicals in our diet. My grandmother was diabetic like many of her generation but we never suffer the deadly effects of the disease .Here in America our food chain is tainted with manmade chemicals and an over explosion of commercials that sometimes are hard to avoid ,we need to do it at home .Even my type 1 child has her sugar under control ,we ate everything ,fresh cooked at home ,no chemicals yes a soda but is half Stevia ,Ice tea ,lemonades and Apple /Cinnamon tea(http://www.livestrong.com/article/257117-what-are-the-benefits-of-cinnamon-apple-tea/) You can make your own with dry apple peels and cinnamon sticks too .Yes I baked and eat sweets and eat rice and all that ,all made at home and in moderation ,I can`t remember the last time we had sodas in this house or any bakery goods from the store ,except from the occasional Cuban bread ,we don`t deep fry much and I only used veg. oil olive oil or fresh lard ,my average daily sugar is 90 so I can`t complain ,I have cut in half my drugs too ,change our diet to more flavorful dishes more veg., steam or boil rice ,more fibers ,sometimes I think I`m dead because my blood pressure is low too, loss weight and want to lose more .Had a nice breakfast after mowing the lawn this morning ,boil coffee ,refried beans ,fresh Italian bread toast ,One egg omelet and boil and fried salted pork belly ; boiled twice to get ready the salt is cured in ,nothing else ,






,is good to keep your good cholesterol up ,so eat plenty of sardines too.


----------

